
Findima: The first Iranian “crowdfunded” gadget - mohisanisel
By lifting the sanctions against Iran, this question came to the minds of the technology lovers that what is going on the Iranian technology market? Which kind of facilities exists that could provide a good groundwork for cooperation&#x2F;investment?
Hearing this news that a creative project has managed to provide his required capital in Kickstarter may not look so bizarre. But in a country like Iran that crowdfunding is only a three-year-old subject and has started from donation and charity projects, the fact that a project on the domain of Internet of things absorbs his capital in this way and thinks about mass production simultaneously is a big achievement. Findima is a gadget that helps people to not lose their belongings simply by sending alarms to their cell phones. The young generation in Iran is remarkably creative. Nowadays, the disappearing of the borders as a result of the global village has enabled few Iranian to stand out at management level among tech giants. Due to the imposed economic sanctions on Iran, the young generation inside Iran faced with many restrictions which did not give the opportunity to mobilize their ideas.
Along all these years, only a few projects from Iran had this opportunity to be supported by gigantic companies. Findima is one of these pioneer projects with a restrictive access to devices and foreign platforms, which the completion of their entire project is their own work; however, their access may seem so simple for you. What distinguishes Findima from similar projects in Iran is providing its required budget through an Iranian platform called 2nate by crowdfunding (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;2n8.ir&#x2F;Zd). The story of Findima, has inspired this hope in Iranian technology market that not only their creativeness, knowledge and expertise of the Iranian young generation in international firms can be used but also if they would be given a chance, they are capable of presenting their products with remarkable qualities to compete in international markets.
======
mohisanisel
U can see Findima fundraising page here: [http://2n8.ir/Zd](http://2n8.ir/Zd)

or visit 2nate.com (The crowdfunding platform)

~~~
brudgers
I can't help but think that a blog post about crowdfunding in Iran and how it
differs from what is typical in other places might make interesting reading. I
mean for US residents [and perhaps those of other countries], there may be
legal complications when sending money to Iran [which is not to imply anything
about whether there should be complications].

Anyway, Good luck.

